# Paph. Fumi's Delight



## Drorchid (Aug 26, 2009)

This Fumi's Delight is made with micranthum var eburneanum. The colors are lighter than a regular Fumi's Delight, and also the plant itself is more compact; the plant is growing in a 2.25" pot!

















Robert


----------



## Faan (Aug 26, 2009)

It is actually quite a nice cream (?) flower. 
How the plant can support such a big flower is difficult to understand.
I think it is possible to have your soup out of that pouch!!


----------



## raymond (Aug 26, 2009)

nice flower small plant


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2009)

:drool: It's OK.


----------



## e-spice (Aug 26, 2009)

Very interesting but I prefer the standard Fumi's Delight.

e-spice


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 26, 2009)

Robert I hate to say it, but I'm with e-spice on this one. I prefer the standard darker Fumi's Delight.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 26, 2009)

You got me with that last plant shot - very unexpected!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a cutie with a very short spike..


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the light color.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2009)

Interesting. Would you entertain breeding on with this version of Fumi's D?


----------



## Jorch (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice pastel color!! Lovely :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 27, 2009)

very unusual color for an armeniacum hybrid, but interesting!!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Aug 27, 2009)

Odd proportions. What a pretty bloom, though!


----------



## odin (Aug 27, 2009)

A nice one, And good pics


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 27, 2009)

Bob in Albany said:


> Robert I hate to say it, but I'm with e-spice on this one. I prefer the standard darker Fumi's Delight.



I agree. This is not one of my crosses, but I thought I would share a picture so you could see the differences between this one and a regular Fumi's Delight. I did think it was amazing that it bloomed on such a small plant. And to answer Slipperking's question, No I probably won't breed with this one (as I don't care for the shape too much). Here is a picture of a regular Fumi's Delight (and I agree a much nicer looking flower):






Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree. Do I have one w/ the eburneum yet? Send it to me, thanx!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

It's funny, last I looked I had acquired 3 or 4 Fumi's Delights!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2009)

Eric, acquiring them is one thing, and blooming them is another. Those babies stay in sheath so long it's easy to let water sit in them and kill the sheath.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, this I know! , but on the other hand I have some 5-6 growth plants now!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazing... and it looks so compact!!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting a regular F'sD. I can see that it is indeed much nicer at this point.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 1, 2009)

What a contrast in size!


----------



## Dido (Oct 19, 2012)

Robert I would be really interested what happened with this fumi delight. 

Do you still have it. And how did it develop. 

Is there plants of this cross availabel


----------



## chrismende (Oct 19, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Eric, acquiring them is one thing, and blooming them is another. Those babies stay in sheath so long it's easy to let water sit in them and kill the sheath.


"Those babies stay in sheath so long it's easy to let water sit in them and kill the sheath."

How true - for several of these kinds of crosses!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm interested in knowing, too, if there are more!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 22, 2012)

Dido said:


> Robert I would be really interested what happened with this fumi delight.
> Do you still have it. And how did it develop.
> Is there plants of this cross availabel


Good question! I'd be concern due to the plant size.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 22, 2012)

would it make any sense to cross this one with one with great form or would that just take too dang long to see anything?


----------



## tim (Oct 23, 2012)

x delenatii alba plz!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 23, 2012)

Very very very nice! 

...Perhaps I should have just said excellent


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 24, 2012)

Dido said:


> Robert I would be really interested what happened with this fumi delight.
> 
> Do you still have it. And how did it develop.
> 
> Is there plants of this cross availabel



Hi Dido,

No, thus far I know we do not have it anymore, I think it went to orchid heaven :sob:

Robert


----------



## Dido (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh I am sorry to hear that....


----------

